# Really cool video on Sound and how it interacts with different things



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Saw this video and its really neat to see, A must watch 

http://youtu.be/Q3oItpVa9fs


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting display of standing waves on the linear burner.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That was cool! I airplayed it from my phone(my HTS portal).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me to see what sound waves can do. :clap:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

TheGimp said:


> Interesting display of standing waves on the linear burner.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

this was pretty awesome... where is the disclaimer " no speakers were harmed in the making of this video" haha i wonder if any water ruined any amps


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

it's not sound...

just pressure


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Saw this video and its really neat to see, A must watch
> 
> http://youtu.be/Q3oItpVa9fs


I finally had time to check out the video.
Started watching it on my iPad, stopped and put it on the 'system'........very cool.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome! You know you are going to see some
DJ wiring one of these things up at some club next.
I guarantee it. That is just mesmerizing!


----------

